#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outlook 2007 - Cancel the suspicious activity warning for one program

## Farley945

Hi All,

I am unsure if this is possible in the way I would like but is there a code which will allow all emails to be sent from Sage200C without having to "Allow" each email. (If there is a batch of 100 it can be quite time consuming and tedious.)

I know if I run Outlook as Administrator and go into Trust Centre - Programmatic Access, I can turn it off fully.

But I only want it off for the program mentioned above "Sage200C".

Is anybody able to advise please?

Thank you

----------

